# The End of Cancer. DCA makes its world debut.



## natr0n (Nov 25, 2012)

No hoaxes, no rumours, this is the real deal. Researchers at the University of Alberta’s Department of Medicine have discovered a simple and inexpensive drug that is proven to kill cancer cells.

This drug, dichloroacetate (DCA), changes the metabolism of cancer cells and causes them to age and die, a feat that is alien to cancer cells and stops them from otherwise destroying the human body.

Dr.Michelakis and his team at the University of Alberta have been heavily researching the effects of DCA on non-human models since 2007. The team published its findings in that year and since then has proceeded to prove the success of DCA on human cancer cell samples and recently on actual human subjects.

http://www.arbitragemagazine.com/topics/science-technology/cancer-3dca-4world-7debut/


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 25, 2012)

they have to be careful it doesnt change the metabolism of normal cells- aka makes then become self destructive/aged/ changes those cells into cancer because Cancer is Uncontrollable cell growth. This All sounds too much like I AM LEGEND


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 25, 2012)

This news post is from may...


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 25, 2012)

exodusprime1337 said:


> This news post is from may...



May of LAST year...


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 25, 2012)

There may be problems with rejection, and it may cause damage and aging to tissue.


----------



## KainXS (Nov 25, 2012)

last story I heard about this drug was that they still didn't get the funding or go for human trials, but some people are taking it and saying that it works(kinda crazy to do but to each their own)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 25, 2012)

Its been around for years and its not a cure all, in fact in some situations i can cause explosive growth of tumours etc, its being tested but is far from a safe treatment for cancer.


----------



## erocker (Nov 25, 2012)

Lol, there's just not enough profit in it folks. Go through chemo and radiation and tell me how safe it is.


----------



## Irony (Nov 25, 2012)

I know three or four people personally who have gotten various kinds of cancer and survived without chemo or radiation. One gal ate dry lettuce and herbs for like two years and killed a huge brain tumor. So chemo isn't the only option; and there's no cure all method or drug either.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 25, 2012)

KainXS said:


> last story I heard about this drug was that they still didn't get the funding or go for human trials, but some people are taking it and saying that it works(kinda crazy to do but to each their own)



they get paid to be guinea pigs and lab rats


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 25, 2012)

erocker said:


> Lol, there's just not enough profit in it folks.



This, because the drug has been around forever and no one can patent it, no one is willing to put the money up for research.



KainXS said:


> last story I heard about this drug was that they still didn't get the funding or go for human trials, but some people are taking it and saying that it works(kinda crazy to do but to each their own)



They've done 2 phases of human trials, but only on very small groups of people.  There are patients taking it, and it has been successful, but there have also been patients that showed no improvement at all on it.  It isn't really crazy when the alternative to not taking it is probably death(for people that haven't responded to chemo/radiation).  Hell, I'd try it.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 25, 2012)

People go out in their yards and see some Poison Ivy and try to eradicate it.
What they do not realize is that there are some 39 species of Poison Ivy and many are not recognizable by the common "three leaf" standard that people believe.
The only way to remove Poison Ivy is to use a chemical that lays waste to everything.
In time, the good plants return ... as well as the Poison Ivy as it's part of nature and serves a specific purpose.

Such is cancer.
It will not go away by some miracle cure, but at the same time it is not to be feared or placed on some kind of pedestal as something that is worse than the myriad of other things that can kill you.

Live your life as best as you can, fight with all you have because life is a precious gift, but if all is for naught, hold you head high and die with dignity like any good warrior instead of kicking and screaming pathetically in your own vanity.

My prayers are that none of you ever have to deal with this disease. God bless.


----------



## bmaverick (Nov 25, 2012)

Back in 1981, a new cure for brain cancer tumors worked really well.  Inject herpes into the tumor that ate the cancer.  Then treat the patient for herpes.  It's very a successful treatment.  Death or life with herpes.  good question.  

Until a person actually knows they have cancer, just guessing if poison of chemo is better than any other treatment is life saving can be hard to do.  I've seen some people die due to the chemo at 5 years out from the cancer ordeal.  It's not fair.

Seems that the wiki shows more info.  There is a safe level for people to take, going past that threshold per day is an unknown.  It could be good or bad. 


.


----------

